# PRO pontiac engine builders?



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

ive been doing some thinking about my situation and ive come to realize that both of the builders ive had do my engine are mainly chevy builders. so i need to know good PRO PONTIAC builder. if im spinning rod bearings at 3000 miles and just driving it normally then it cant be something im doing. so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

hurstmotox67 said:


> ive been doing some thinking about my situation and ive come to realize that both of the builders ive had do my engine are mainly chevy builders. so i need to know good PRO PONTIAC builder. if im spinning rod bearings at 3000 miles and just driving it normally then it cant be something im doing. so any help would be greatly appreciated.



Contact Kauffman Engine Builders in Ohio, I think. They are supposed to be Pontiac engine specialists. Good luck.


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

cool thanks. ill look into them


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

hurstmotox67 said:


> if im spinning rod bearings at 3000 miles


2 things:

Was your car tuned? A car that runs real rich and has any kind of blowby will turn the oil acidic... leading to a spun bearing.

How are you breaking in the motor?


----------

